# Wooden ramps?



## Dung Hopper (Jun 24, 2013)

I’m new to ramps and jumping. I built this one a couple days ago and I’m afraid to get injured on it. Did I make it too steep to use? It’s 17” at the lip and I am on a regular mountain bike.


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

looks well built, but the transition is very steep. make it more mellow like this.


----------



## Dung Hopper (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks. Here's my first one that was not giving me enough air. I'll build one in between.


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

It's usable, but yes, quite steep. Similar to a small dirt jump at a BMX park.


----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

Looking at this and it's worth noting that what's a "good" angle is going to depend a lot on where the ramp is placed -- if you put it at the end of a highly sloped driveway it's going to make the ramp seem less steep vs. the landing area than it would be if you were approaching it on flat ground.


----------

